
Hidden Camera Exposes Apple's Genius Bars Ripping Off Customers - kahlonel
http://digg.com/video/apple-rips-off-customers
======
RileyJames
Even just the bullshit corporate speak of “we don’t charge for labour” and
“we’re only charging for the cost of the parts” when I’m being charged $180
(iPhone 5c) for a screen replacement.

When a break down of the entire phone estimates the total cost of the parts
within the device is around $180.

The only reason anyone should go to a an Apple store is to retain their
warranty.

------
imandride
I have experienced this happening every time I visit the genius bar. Usually
some older couple being scammed. It's actually pretty sad.

